# Brownie



## beckys_dad98 (Jan 23, 2006)

Got some sad news... Brownie, my big female Common Corn, passed away today. She is the one that had the problem laying eggs about a month ago. She had double clutched without being re-bred (I could feel at least 10 eggs inside her) and I guess after the last time the stress was just too much for her. She had eaten only twice after the last laying and had not put the weight back on yet so was really skinny... She was one of my favorite cornsnakes and I am going to miss her....
Steve


----------



## snake100 (Mar 15, 2006)

sorry to hear your loss


----------



## daughterofthedarkness (Nov 21, 2005)

Awwww, sorry to hear about that, what a shame.


----------



## warren82 (Mar 31, 2006)

really sorry to hear of your loss. r.i.p brownie


----------



## mutt (Jul 5, 2005)

sorry to hear about your loss steve


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

R.I.P. Brownie


----------



## mourne (Apr 20, 2006)

Awe R.I.P Brownie


----------



## NNY (Feb 2, 2006)

Sorry to hear that Steve.


----------

